# Deadly dog virus here in the US....scared!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi all, this is a nightmare. Apparently there is no cure and it is deadly. I know it has been reported here in the Midwest where I am. They are suggesting staying away from boarding, kennels, etc. Does anyone know anything else about this horror.
I take my pups everywhere, now I am really concerned.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What kind of virus is it?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Huly said:


> What kind of virus is it?


Info has been sketchy, I'm trying to find out more. It has been on at least one major network in the last couple of days, that's when I became alarmed. I've been hearing about it for over a month.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Circovirus, they think. It appeared last year and killed some dogs. It quickly killed six dogs in Michigan. Apparently mostly seen in birds & pigs, but they are still trying to learn more. It sounds alarming to me.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

12 Investigates: Dangerous virus killing dogs - CBS Atlanta News

RICHMOND, VA (WWBT) - A new virus is striking dogs in the middle of the country, and if not treated, it has the potential to kill an infected animal in just days. There's no vaccine. In other animals, it's been highly infectious, and scientists still can't say with certainty how it's transmitted. What is certain is this disease could be deadly, especially in kennel settings. Even though cases have been limited to just three states so far - California, Michigan, and Ohio – some Richmond Vets fear it's just a matter of time until it makes its way here.

Dr. Olivia Pan is keeping up with all of the latest information for when it does, because early study results are frightening.

"They're suspecting the dogs can bleed into their cavities, their chest into their abdomen, and those are some of the more serious ones that would bleed to their deaths," said Dr. Pan.

It's called circovirus. Vets have been aware of it for years but mainly in pig populations - it can decimate a hog farm in just a week. Certain pet birds also seem susceptible, especially parrots, parakeets and cockatoos. What's new is, the virus has never made the jump to dogs - until now.

At The Pet Spot, a kennel in a suburb of Cincinnati, three dogs died and a fourth became ill in just three days, all suffering from symptoms "consistent" with circovirus. Tests weeks later at the University of California on blood and tissue samples of these dogs and others suspected with the virus from Michigan weren't conclusive that circovirus was responsible for the deaths, since the infected dogs also had other health issues. One vet told me, "it (circovirus) was likely a contributing factor.

For the owner at the Pet Spot in Ohio, the deaths of 3 dogs in one week has been hard both personally and professionally.

"We consider this the loss of three of our family members," said Jeff Voelpel. "We'll always continue to ensure that we do things the right way, and make sure we've taken every step to ensure a clean, safe environment."

One of the main problems with circovirus is there's no easy way to diagnosis it. Since it can kill so quickly, sending blood samples off to a lab for testing just isn't practical.

"There's no way of us knowing it's the circovirus or not until you do all of these tests, and by then - you don't get the results back for weeks," said Dr. Pan.

Doctors do know that dogs who are frequently boarded or spend time in "play situations" with large groups of other dogs would be at greatest risk. The bad news is, there's no vaccine to prevent it - no known cure - and to make matters worse, it's still not clear how the virus is spread.

That fact is especially frightening for kennel or doggie daycare operators responsible for a large number of dogs.

"Definitely, we do have a fear that all of these dogs are going to get sick at the same time," said Dr. Pan.

Since the disease was only first detected in dogs in 2012, the symptoms aren't set in stone.

Here's what we know: many of the infected dogs had severe inflammation in their intestinal tract, and exhibited varying degrees of lethargy, vomiting, and diarrhea. If your dog exhibits those symptoms, visit the vet immediately, but it's believed that some dogs can be carriers and not symptomatic.

Deadly dog virus scare is overblown, experts say | The Journal Gazette
FORT WAYNE – Don’t fear the hype.


That’s the message from animal health officials after news of a new dog virus spread through social media claiming the disease has killed dogs in Ohio and Michigan, including six in the Ann Arbor area alone. Those reports are untrue, officials said.


Yes, there is a relatively new virus infecting dogs in the Midwest. Called circovirus, it first appeared on the West Coast in 2012. Like many viral infections, it causes flu-like symptoms, vomiting and diarrhea.


Left untreated, those symptoms can kill through dehydration and other problems, and officials say anytime your animals show symptoms like that, you should take them to a veterinarian. But circovirus does not appear to be the cause of dog deaths trumpeted by local TV stations in Ohio and Michigan, and in most cases, it was not even present in animals that died.


“Don’t give in to the media-driven rumors,” the website for the American Veterinary Medical Association said.


A veterinary practice in Ann Arbor suspected circovirus in several cases, but the Michigan State University College of Veterinary Medicine says only two cases in the state have been confirmed, and both of those dogs also had other infections.


“It is important to note that circovirus has been found in the feces of healthy dogs. Also, the initial research shows that nearly 70 percent of dogs showing clinical signs of illness and found positive for circovirus were also infected with other viruses or bacteria known to cause disease,” the college’s Thomas Mullaney said of the virus. “Currently, circovirus by itself is not associated with a specific disease process.”


The AVMA reports that circovirus is no longer being considered the primary cause of the illnesses seen in Ohio dogs, and in fact, only one of the sick dogs was found to be carrying circovirus at all.


There have been no cases reported in Indiana.


“This virus does not appear to be the primary cause,” said Denise Derrer, spokeswoman for the Indiana State Board of Animal Health. “It seems to be in combination with other viruses like parvo or coronavirus.”


But that hasn’t stopped rumor-driven TV news reports, including some that made the leap to suggest that the virus may be passing between humans and dogs.


MSU College of Veterinary Medicine officials said there is no evidence of circovirus passing between humans and dogs.


Derrer said dogs with circovirus respond well to treatment, though there is no vaccine.


Officials at Fort Wayne Animal Care & Control referred questions to the State Board of Animal Health, as the local agency does not track animal health.


Derrer said any time your animals appear sick, they need to see a doctor.


“If you’re seeing something that isn’t right with your dog … get them in there,” she said.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

No confirmed local cases of deadly dog disease - Fox 2 News Headlines

(WJBK) - Veterinary offices want to make known that no cases of Canine Circovirus, the deadly dog disease speculated to have killed four local dogs, have been confirmed in Michigan.

The disease was first discovered in California in 2012 and then made its way to Ohio. Recent reports have suggested the disease struck a number of dogs in the Detroit area. 

"So far the dogs that have been affected by this illness, there are no current tests that are available whether they do or do not carry circovirus. 

That means the four dogs in our area that recently died from Circovirus-like symptoms are unconfirmed cases.

So what are the symptoms?

- Intestinal inflammation
- Infected pancreas
- Enlarged lymphnodes
- Lethargy
- Flu-like coughing and sneezing
- Bloody vomit
- Diarrhea

Liz Blondy owns 'Canine to 5,' a dog-grooming salon and daycare in downtown Detroit. She tells Fox 2's Maurielle Lue she received more than half a dozen calls - just in the morning - from concerned clients. 

She says, "As soon as I got to work I reached out to the Michigan Veterinary Association, and they said to me verbatim: 'There have been no confirmed cases of Canine Circovirus in Michigan at this point."

It will be weeks before the Michigan Veterinary Medical Association can confirm or deny those four local cases. In the meantime, doctors encourage pet owners not to panic, to keep a close eye on your pets and take your dog to the vet at the first sign of illness. Canine Circovirus appears to spread from dog to dog so be careful around other pets.

Deadly Dog Virus - West Virginia's Eyewitness News
East Lansing, Michigan 

A new deadly dog virus is showing up in Michigan. 

It's already killed six dogs in Ann Arbor, and is spreading quickly. Veterinarians say the virus has never been seen before, and it has recently been named canine circovirus. 

The virus acts fast and can kill a dog less than a day after symptoms start showing up. Experts say dogs usually experience flu-like symptoms, and are recommending owners wash their hands regularly and minimize close facial contact with their pets. 

The Diagnostic Center for Population and Animal Health at Michigan State University says it found canine circovirus in samples from two dogs submitted by veterinary clinics. 

But acting director Thomas Mullaney says both animals were infected with other organisms, so it's uncertain whether the virus caused their sicknesses. 

The university center says veterinarians should look for circovirus in animals only after ruling out more common causes of the same symptoms. 

Canine circovirus was first reported in California in April. 

Copyright 2013 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Christie...even more confusing. I guess don't take any chances if your dog gets sick! Get to the vet ASAP.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Thanks Christie...even more confusing. I guess don't take any chances if your dog gets sick! Get to the vet ASAP.


Yeah that is why I posted all different views. Just be cautious.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

that sounds very scary - hope it doesn't spread too much


----------

